# Frustrating issue has returned



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

There was an issue a while back when downloading any type of file from the browser would always try to save as ".bin". The issue was then fixed. I started using dolphin browser and saving files was no problem. Now the issue has suddenly returned out of nowhere. I updated to Dolphin7 a few days back, and it was still saving files fine. Today I go to save an mp3 and I get ".bin" again. Anyone know how to correct this? Its driving me crazy.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"kr0n said:


> There was an issue a while back when downloading any type of file from the browser would always try to save as ".bin". The issue was then fixed. I started using dolphin browser and saving files was no problem. Now the issue has suddenly returned out of nowhere. I updated to Dolphin7 a few days back, and it was still saving files fine. Today I go to save an mp3 and I get ".bin" again. Anyone know how to correct this? Its driving me crazy.


Are you sure that's not the website itself not jiving with the phone???? I know sometimes I have issues with multiupload links since some sites just feed the phone a bin file instead of the actual file, I assumed it was the website not interpreting the request correctly from the phone....

Am I wrong????


----------



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

I've tested it on xda, mediafire and my own site. All 3 return a blank file name with .bin extension


----------



## Bdragon (Aug 19, 2011)

Same thing with the .bin. It never crossed my mind that it could've been dolphin7, but it started after I updated. Waiting on a fix also. Going go check the settings in dolphin.


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

It's Dolphin 7, i was having the same issue with it. I restored Dolphin 6.2.whatever and it worked fine again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

I updated from the market this morning and everything appears to be good. Thanks for the input/help all


----------

